# Transporting lumber in a car?



## synecdoche

Not sure what the best place to put this is, but I think it might be most appropriate here. I'm still a complete novice but I have a few learning projects I want to make. We just moved into a new place and I need to build myself a workbench, so that's top of the list. The problem I am having, though, is getting my wood home! I just have a medium car (a Mazda 3) and so I can't fit long pieces of wood into my car. I don't have a roof rack, either. Anybody else in this situation? How do you get your wood home? Just let it hang out the back and tie a flag on the end?


----------



## FatherHooligan

I am not familiar with the Mazda 3 but often these small cars have a back seat that folds down so you can use the back seat and trunk as one space. HTH.


----------



## AandCstyle

Borrow or rent a small trailer such as this. You will also need a hitch. FWIW


----------



## felkadelic

You can almost certainly fit 8ft lumber in a Mazda 3-I was able to in my VW GTI. Fold the rear seats down and run it up in between the front seats.


----------



## distrbd

I have a Honda civic,2 door hatchback,have transported many 6' and 8' lumber with it,always have a few bungee cords in the trunk for times that I can't close the trunk.it's surprising how roomy these small cars are.


----------



## tomd

Buy a buddy with a pickup a beer and on the way home mention you need some wood.


----------



## BentheViking

sometimes lumber yards will offer delivery…probably cost something, but an option if you have nothing else you could do


----------



## redSLED

ALWAYS have GLOVES, 2+ THICK BLANKETS PLUS ROPE AND BUNGIE CORDS AND RED FLAG in your car*** to carry lumber, discarded solid wood furniture and pallets! 8'+ lengths will have to extend and sit on your dashboard. Get your sheet goods pre-cut whenever possible.


Please tell me you had the foresight to acquire the Mazda3 HATCHBACK and not a sedan.

Found a large armoire or similar? ALWAYS carry a CHARGED CORDLESS DRILL, BITS and RECIPROCATING SAW and HAMMER to DISMANTLE ON DEMAND. Do not leave a mess at the curb afterward. Do not leave your cordless tools in your car overnight - someone is always watching.

Remember to clean out your car every time after unloading so the wife doesn't freak about the sawdust.

There you have it.


----------



## RobertT

I carry lumber all the time in my VW Jetta. I once hauled 6 8' 4×4s and 3 bags of concrete. And dont forget Home Depot will let you cut to length in the store.


----------



## RonInOhio

Another option would be to have your lumber supplier cut-down your lumber to more manageable
sizes. I would also look into getting a small pull behind trailer. They are invaluable. Or a small pickup
truck.

I realize not many newer cars have much of a capacity for towing, but surely there are some smaller pull behinds that would fit the bill.

Not a big fan of some of the roof-top carriers. And carrying sheet goods on top, is obviously not a good idea.


----------



## Gengaskokaren

Get yourself a roof rack, this one for example 
I made a quick search for a Mazda 3, 4-door saloon of 2009 (have no idea if you have a 4-door saloon 2009) and ended up in US$364. Not cheap but you can probably lift your car in those racks.


----------



## redSLED

Hey RobertT, hope that wasn't your Jetta in the picture?


----------



## JesseTutt

You could look into renting a U-Hall pickup for a day. Here they cost 19.95 per day plus mileage. Not the cheapist but better than what the big box stores rent their truck for.


----------



## 33706

Hah, RedSled, I was just about to go look through my photo collection for that exact picture!! Did you know there was 10 bags of cement @ 80 lbs each, in the back seat, according to the original text? LOL!!


----------



## EPJartisan

A roof rack for cars without roof racks: here


----------



## Finn

I have seen cars with 16 foot long lumber tied UNDER the car. Tied to bumpers front and back with a flag on back.


----------



## konnon6

We used to tie it along the side and a moving blanket to keep the paint from getting scratched
I've moved some bridge cribbing with no problem!


----------

